# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  اجمل عبارات خاصة للتصميم فقط !!

## علي إمامي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*كثيرة هيا تصاميمنا وكثيرة هيا ابداعاتنا اليومية* 

*وبين لحضة وحين نقف عاجزين فى اختيار العبارة المناسبة للتصميم* 

*طبعا كثير منا يحتار ايش يكتب على التصميم..*

*والاخر يطر ان يطرح للتصميم عبارة ليست مناسبة للتصميم ويكون التصميم ناقصا* 

*لهذا احببت ان انقل هذة الفكرة* 

*فخلونا نجمع عبارات ونحطها بهالموضوع .. أبدأ :* 

*================================================== ====*
*========================================*
*============================*
*=================*
*========*


*كن كالنخيل عن الأحقاد مرتفعا*** يرمى بصخر فيلقي أطيب الثمر* 

*--------------------*

*لو بغيت اكتب لك شعور القلب واحساسه*
*حروف الدنيا ما تكفي يا رود العطر وانفاسه*

*------------------------------*

*آه يا قلب يا الي دامهم ما يبونا ليش حنا نبيهم*

*-------------------------------*

*لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه ...*
*فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى...*
*ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى...*
*فأنظر إلى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي وجهه السماء ...*
*ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزاء منها ...* 

*-------------------------*

*الشوق ياخذني لحضرة جنابك*
*والدمع طاح ولا لقاله مناديل*
*خذني معك بو صفحه بكتابك*
*أو ضمني وسط العيون المظاليل*
*تدري وش اللي هزني في غيابك*
*انك بعيد وماتجيني المراسيل* 

*---------------------------*

*توني عرفت اللحين قلبي بلياك ضايع*
*وأحس إني بدونك ولا شي*
*واللحظه اللي عشتها بيوم فرقاك* 
*حسيت طعم الموت وأنا حي* 

*---------------------------*

*ياليتني انسان معدوم الإحساس..*
*ماأحس بفراقك ولا أبكي غيابك..* 

*--------------------------------------*

*أسف على كل الجروح*
*بودعك بمشي وأروح*
*ماأقدر أجامل خاطري*
*والدمع يسكن ناظري* 

*----------------------------*

*يا راحل عني غصب ..يعز علي أودعك ..*
*أعفيني من حرف الدمع .. ما أقول غير الله معك ..*

*----------------------*

*الإبتسامة* 
*إنها لا تستغرق لحظة لكن ذكراها يبقى لآخر تاعمر* 

*--------------------------*

*كفاية عاد هجر و بعاد .. أنا ما عاد أصبر على الفراق ..*



** أحســاس بشــع ** 

*أن تهبهم كل مساحات الثقة البيضاء وتمنحهم كل الأراضي الخضراء التي بداخلك .. وتضع باقاتك الحمراء عند بابهم .. وتسهر لتقرأ أخبارهم فوق جبين القمر .. ثم تكتشف إنهم وضعوا أسمك في قائمة " الأغبياء بلا حدود" ؟؟؟!!!*


** أحساس مـــزعـــج ** 

*أن تبوح بسرك لصديقك المقرب وتوصية بأن يسجنه في قفص صدره وتشرح له أهمية المحافظة على الأمانة .. وتنام مطمئناً متخففاً من همك وسرك .. ثم تستيقظ في الصباح على صوت أسرارك ينطلق كالأغنية من أفواه الآخرين ؟؟!*


** أحساس مرهــــق ** 
*أن تختار أرضاً طيبة وتغرس فيها بذور النجاح وتسقيها بماء عينك .. وتسهر عليها بإصرار وإرادة وتمنحها من وقتك وصحتك الكثير ثم لا تحصد إلا الفشل بأنواعه ؟؟*


** أحسـاس مـرعـب ** 

*أن تقف أمام الغرفة الزجاجية تنظر إلى عزيز يتوسد جراحه .. تحصي دقات قلبه وتنتظر قرار الحياة به إما بداية تمنحك الفرح أو نهاية تصيبك بالذهول ؟؟!!*


** أحسـاس مـؤلم ** 

*أن يعيشوا بك كالدم ويلتصقوا بك كأظافر يديك وتكون لهم كالواحة المريحة ويكونوا لك كالوطن الجميل .. ثم تغادرهم ... كالغريب ؟؟؟*


** أحسـاس مـؤسـف ** 

*أن تفتح لهم بيتك وبوابة أحلامك وتطعمهم حبيبات صدقك وتمنحهم ثقتك بلا حدود .. ثم تستيقظ على نيران الجحود التي أشعلوها فيك .. وخلفوك كالوطن المهجور ؟؟*


** أحسـاس مخيف جـدا ** 

*أن تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام .. وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة..وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك للبكاء .. وتكتشف أنك وحدك كأغصان الخريف عند حاجتك للآخرين ؟؟*


** أحسـاس لايـوصـف ** 

*أن تقف فوق قبر إنسان تحبه كثيراً وقد كان يعني لك كل شئ يعني لك الكثير ثم تحدثه ، تحاوره ، تصف له طعم الحياة في غيابه ولون الأيام بعد رحيله .. وتجهش في البكاء كطفل رضيع بكاء مرير من أعماق أعماقك حين تتذكر إنه ما عاد هنا .... بيننا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


** أحساس مقـــزز ** 

*أن تهنش الذئاب لحمك .. وتفترس الكلاب قلبك وتحتسي الثعالب دمك وتتكرر عملية موتك بين أنيابهم ومخالبهم كلما رأيتهم .. ثم تكتشف أنك كنت فريسة سهلة لحيوانات بشرية ؟؟!*


** أحساس قـــاس ** 

*أن تشتاق إليهم بجنون .. وتحن إلى وجودهم ووجوهم وأصواتهم بالجنون ذاته وتزور أطلالهم في الخفاء وتتمنى أن يعود الزمان ليلة واحدة كي تتذوق طعم الفرح في حضورهم لكنك تتراجع كالمسلوع بعقارب الحنين حين تتذكر أن الزمان لن يعود .. أبداً ؟؟؟*


** أحسـاس ممـل ** 

*أن تقرأ لكاتب لا يكتب إلا عن نفسه .. وتنصت لشاعر لا يشعر إلا لنفسه .. وتسمع لمطرب لا يغني إلا لنفسه .. وتلتقي بأنسان لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحب إلا نفسه ؟؟*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*إذا رأيت نيـوب الليث بارزه**فلا تظنن أن الليـــث يبتسم*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*كان المسافه ترفض اني اشوفك*
*خل اتصالك غصب عنها تجيني*
*وكان اتصالك يمنعه ظروفك*
*يكفي رسايل شوق بينك وبيني*
*وان كان مالي حظ حتى حروفك*
*خلك بعيد ومسكنك وسط عيني!!*
*__________________________*

*منهو يقول بغيابك قل تقديرك*
*وانت اللذي شاغل بالي وتفكيري*
*لا ينشغل في كلام الناس تفكيرك* 
*يكفي ســميك اذا نادوه يربكني...!*
*__________________________*

*آه من هم مع عروقي سنين العمر يسري*
*كل ما زادت سنيني مثلها هالهم زايد*
*وش اسوى يالخطايا كان ماكفاك عذري*
*وابتليت بخافقن عناه نزفي للفرايق*
*ياخوفقي ليه تسكت وانت تدري* 
*انها رحله تعنيني ولا فيها فوايد* 
*__________________________*

*لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله**عار عليك اذا فعلت عظيم*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*قد مات قوم وما ماتت مكارمهم... وعاش قوم وهم في الناس اموات*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*يخاطبني السفيه بكل قبح :: فأكره ان أكون له مجيبا*

*يزيد سفاهة فأزيد حلم::اكعود زاده الإحراق طيبا*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*يقول اراك مبتسماً تغني:: وكم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء*

*وما تدري بأن بكائي صعب:: وأكبر من دموعي كبريائي* 

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*وماأصبحتَ تأمل من صديق:: يعد عليك طول الحب ذنبا*

*كأنك قد قتلت له قتيلا::ً بحبك أو جنيت عليه حربا* 

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*كل ابن انثى وإن طالت سلامته .... يوما على الآلة الحدباء محمول*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*احفظ لسانك أيها الإنسانُ*** لا يلدغنك إنه ثعبانُ* 

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*لا تحسبن المجد تمرا أنت آكله .. لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق الصبرا*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*إحرص على حفظ القلوب من الأذى:: فرجوعها بعد التنافر يعسر*

*إن القلوب إذا تنافر ودها:: مثل الزجاجة كسرها لا يجبر*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*في كل بلاء يصيب المرء عافية .... إلا البلاء الذي يدني من النار*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*و ان بليت بشخص لا خلاق له .... فكن كأنك لم تسمع و لم يقل*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*لكل شئ إذا ما تم نقصان *** فلا يغر بطيب العيش إنسان*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*ما اهون الدمع الجسور اذا جرى ... من عين كاذبة فانكر وادعى*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*لا تودع السر إلا عند ذي كرم ** والسر عند كرام الناس مكتومُ*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*لو كان للعلم دون التقى شرف **** لكان أشرف خلق الله ابليس*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*وانظر لمن ملك الدنيا بأجمعها ***** هل سار منها بغير الطيب والكفن؟*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*واذا الصديق قسى عليك بجهله - فاصفح لاجل الود ليس لاجله* 

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*إنما الدنيا فناء ليس للدنيا ثبوت – إنما الدنيا كبيتٍ نسجته العنكبوت*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*لا ترجو خيري وانت اليوم تجحده .. واقصد غيري فإن غيري معطاء*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله .. وأخو الجهالة في الشقاء منعم*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*كن بلسما ان صار دهرك ارقما.....و حلاوة ان صار غيرك علقما*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*اصلي فابكي في الصلاة لذكرها.. لي الويل مما يكتب الملكــان*

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.* 

*رأيت دنو الدار ليس بنافع....اذا كان مابين القلوب بعيد* 

*__________________________*

*خذ الهنا من حياتي وعطني شقا حياتك ... مابي البسمة بشفاتي يكفي ابتسامة شفاتك*

*لان حبي لك فوق مستوى الكلام ... قررت ان اسكت والسلام*

*ياريت قلبي شفاف واللي بداخله ينشاف..عشان تشوف كيف احبك وكيف عليك اخاف*

*حاولت احبك زود عن كل هالناس .. واثري نسيت الناس من زود حبك*

*ياسحابات اشتياقي امطري براحة يديه.. اكتبي له إني دايم افقده وأوله عليه*

*سأظل اطلب صحبتك..أذكر صدق أخوتك.. وتظل عيني للأبد عين تحن لرويتك*

*ما تغيب إلا الصور ، المشاعر ما تغيب .. كم عزيز ما نشوفه...له من الخاطر نصيب!*

*اتكبر لاجابو الناس طاريك ،، من راس خشمي افتخــــر اقول هذا حبيـــبي*

*تذكر قلتلكـ مره احبكـ ..عهد من يومها شايل ثقيلهـ .. و وفيت ولا نسيت ايام حبكـ .. و هذي عادت النفس الاصيلهـ*


*ذِكراه عصافير واجراس ... بس المحه في اجمل زوايا ذكرياتي*

*حبيبي لو رحل صوتك بعيش الحاضر بماضيك ... صدى الذكرى ولا واقع يفرق بينك وبيني*

*جميل ان يكون لك قلب انت صاحبه ولكن الاجمل ان يكون صاحب انت قلبه*

*في غيبتك كل الملا عندي اغراب .... ماحدٍ ابي قربه وماحدٍ يبيني*

**كتابات قصاصات رسالات هدايا ضحكات وبكوات يضج بها درجي استمتعت اليـوم بتذكــــرها*

*لاتلوموني إذا ذبت في هواها ... أو تماديت في محبتها وغلاها*

*على الحائط صورة لفتاة تشبهني جداً .. لولا انها تبتسم لقلت أنها أنـــــــا*

*انا مابي من الدنيا لاجاه ولا راس مال .. أبي قلب لاضاق الزمان أنام باحضانه*

**جالس في حالي لحالي ،، هزني الشوق وذكرتك معقولة ياغالي ،، كل هذا وماوحشتك ؟*

*اضحك بوجهك وبظهرك انفجر بكى .. اخاف تشوف دمعي وما تفهمه*

**اظهر فرحي واسولف مع الناس ،، واكتم شعور داخل القلب قاسي ..*

** اصعب ما يمر به الانسان ان يموت حبه في قلوب الناس قبل ان يموت حبهم في قلبه!!!*

**ياخوف يجيلك يوم وتصدمني ،، نتقابل وتقول من انت ذكرني ؟؟*

**اضحك ودمعي حايرن وسط عيني*

** دوبي ادري اني بحياتك ولاشي .. وانطعن قلبي بخناجر غدرك ..*

**دام ما همك بعادي...ليش بيهمني وجودك؟*

** انت مو قد الكلام .. كل يوم ولك كلام .. انت تلعب بالقلوب ... انت جاااهل بالغرام* 

** اصارع ظلمة الآلام وحدي وليس لصرختي قلب عطوف*

** ألا ياسائلي عما اعاني .. معاناتي لها دمع كثيف*

** ألا يا دنيا يكفيك انتقاما .. صروف الدنيا ويحك يا صروف*

*__________________________*

*يوم انت تبغى تجافيني وتنساني* 
*والله لجافيكـ يوم انكـ مجافينـــي* 
*مع السلامهـ وماني متصل ثاني* 
*الله يهنيكـ وانا الله يهنينــــــــي* 

*__________________________*

*بالهون يا عمري على عيون مغليك ،،*
*لاتجرح عيون بكت يوم فرقاك*
*يوم الوداع دمعي من عيني يناديك،،*
*يارحلة العمر ياالغلا تمناك* 

*_________________________*

*ليه الحقيقة تعتر كذب ونفاق؟!*
*ليه الصراحة بالمحبةجريمة ؟!*
*ليه الوفا معدوم من الاعماق ؟!*
*ليه المشاعر مالها قيمة ؟!*

*__________________________*

*# ماحد يشيل همك لو ما شلته انت .*

*اذا استطعت ان تخرج من الدنيا ،،،ـــليم الصدر فافعل*
*فانك ان لم تملك قلوب الآخرين* 
*فستخرج بقلـــ ب ـــك وكـــ ف ــااااك.*

*#امعن النظر جيدااااا ... الصفااااء أجمل بكثير من ارتداء الاقنعة.*

*# ما أساير الوقت في ربحه وفي خسره .. حي الخساير اذا ما بخسر اخلاقي.*

*# من بحث عن أخ بلا عيب صار بلا أخ .*

*#نظرت الى عيوب الناس فوجدتها تبلغ الجبال ولكني بفضل الله توقفت لحظة انظر الى عيوبي فوجدتها بلغت عنان السماء‍‍!!*

*#خير لنا ان نكون نسخة أولى من نفسنا من ان نكون نسخة اخرى من شخص آخر.*

*# اذا كنت أنا ما املكه فمن اكون اذا فقدت ما املكه ؟!!!*

*#طريقان متفرعان في غابة ، وانا اتخذت الجزء المهجور منهما ، وذلك هو ما صنع كل الاختلاف.*



*ارجو ان تكون العبارات قد اعجبتكم*

----------


## بنت الأنوار

شكرا على هذا المجهود 
ووفقك الله وانار دربك

----------


## علي إمامي

مشكورة أختي جدا

----------

